# General Mandolin Topics > Looking for Information About Mandolins >  Monteleone

## sboneill

Hey folks, I was just wondering if Mr. Monteleone is still building mandolins. Has he ever built "A" style mandolins? I think the Monty's are such a work of art. 

Thx for the info.

-S

----------


## AlanN

His A was called a Style B.

----------


## Tom C

One f the best I've played was a monteleone A (Style B). It was an early one too.

----------


## Windflite

The last Monteleone I played was an 'A' style. It was, without exception, the LOUDEST mandolin I have ever laid my hands on. #So loud, in fact, that I heard it from literally across the campground and was 'drawn to it' like a dog to a bone. # The owner bought it directly from John many many years ago because it was available and he needed 'something to play' while his other Monteleone (F-style #2) was being worked on. #(Sheesh!) All of this, of course, happened long before Monteleone's work was recognized as it is today. # 

Sorry, but I don't know if Monteleone is still building A-Style ('B' model) mandolins. #The one I heard/played was sure a goodin' though! #

----------


## Jim M.

One of the best mandos I've played is a Monteleone A style. It's one of the most beautiful, too. Maybe Art Stern will post another picture or two of it.

----------


## ninevah

sboneill - I am not in any way as knowledgeable as some about this question but I can say John Monteleone made "A" style mandolins, and does today. I have seen two older styles, one with little ornamentation (e.g. simple binding etc.) and the more detailed "Grand Master" grade instrument. Today he makes an "A" style radio flyer, really cool, and maybe Arthur will post a picture of one. You will hear people say there are a few "A" mandolins around that are as good as the best F5's in tone. i.e.. you couldn't tell the difference in a blind test. These Monteleone Style B instruments are all in that class. Attached is a picture of my "B" style instrument (Grand Master). He used the best woods, multiple binding, his own tail piece, and the tone is beyond words. One of the best recordings to hear a "B" style is by Paul Glasse, "The Road to Home". This recording is jazz, but the instrument is also at home in a BG setting. These instruments are truly versatile, play easily, and purr or bark depending on the demands of the setting. As for John making them today, I believe so, but he has a web site and a phone number where you can call him directly. Be warned these are expensive instruments, he is a Master Luthier.

----------


## ninevah

Try the picture again.

----------


## SternART

Indeed John is still building fabulous mandolins....in fact he
taught luthiery at the Mandolin Symposium in Santa Cruz this year. I picked him up at the airport & we hung out a bit, he had a very recent Radio City mandolin, the first of its kind, very ornate Deco look to it, you can see his Radio City guitars on his web site, imagine that but in a mando. It was played by Grisman, Marshall, et al in Santa Cruz. John is an artist, that is the best way to describe him, a true artist!
Here is a shot of my Radio Flyer A model with its Malibu Sunset finish.

----------


## berkeleymando

Arthur, I love your A model. And what, one requires protective headgear when playing it? It must have a mean chop.

----------


## SternART

I used my Citroen Chapron Convertible as a backdrop for some photos after I got the Flyer A.
The Flyer headgear seemed appropriate, as a prop..... I'll tell ya, driving that car is like being in a movie & with the goggles & leather I get some interestin' looks at red lights.

I thought John would appreciate the photos, he is into old cars, I picked him up at the airport in the Chapron.

----------


## siren_20

That Radio Flyer was one incredible instrument, Arthur... I had a hard time giving it back to you after the concert on Thursday night!

----------


## SternART

Hey J.T....I was glad when you gave it back too..........yeah I remember you playing Bach outside the 
UC Santa Cruz Performing Arts Center. It was surreal that night, the fog had come in and we walked out 
into a cloud after having just played on stage with our musical heros......definitely a highlight of 
the Mando Symposium.

----------


## mike_c

years ago i heard a fellow playing a A style monteleone..the sound drew me to him from clear across the field..(that mando was owned by fred f.) that started my infatuation with monteleone mandos..i have had 3 so far... life is good

----------


## sboneill

What made me ask this question was I love Don Steirnbergs music and he plays a Monty. As much as I like F Style mandolin I do prefer the A stlye. I am well aware of the after market value of his instruments but did not know if he made A's. I am a mucical hack but feel everyone deserves to play on the best mando they can get. I have just been blown away by his creations and the sound seems so even and balanced. Not to much of anything but if you need more it is there waiting for you. Anyway thanks for the Pics SternArt and ninevah. 

PS. SternArt I think that mando is the 2nd most beautiful thing I have ever seen. My wife being the 1st of course.
I bet ya that thing can bebop like no other.

-Scott

----------


## SternART

Hey Scott.......I'd like to see your wife (just kidding) I'm sure she is beautiful.
This Radio Flyer is the fastest instrument I have, there is an immediate response to every subtle shading of the pick.
On chords I can hear the individual notes ring out like a choir.....it loves those Swing & Dawg chords. This Malibu
Sunset one is actually the Radio Flyer A model prototype. John also makes a 2 point that he calls the Baby Grand.......
it has the symmetric Grand Artist headstock on a 2 point body, rather than the extended scroll GA body.

----------


## Michael Gowell

Arthur, that's the finest instrument photograph I've ever seen.

----------


## sboneill

SternArt if you must her is a little pic. 

I have heard those very things about his mandolins and maybe one will be mine. I sent an email off to him.
Thanks again for the information and I hope you do not mind me using your pic as my new screensaver.

-Scott

----------


## RolandTumble

Off topic,but...

One of my all-time favorite bumper stickers is the Citroen double-chevron & the words "I think your car is funny-looking, too."

----------


## Paul Hostetter

Just before coming out to the Mandolin Symposium awhile back, John sent me some photos of a new one he was working on, here are a couple:





But when he arrived, he was carrying a new Radio City which was breathtaking to both look at and play. I have never played a mandolin or guitar of his that wasn't at least astounding. He's definitely still making mandolins!

----------


## kudzugypsy

oooohhhh...kudzu gypsy needs green monte!! 

if i didnt play the mando, those pics alone would make me want to. its amazing someone can build something that wild out of wood. f
you NEVER see these more modern monte's come up for sale...i wonder if they are owned mostly by collectors?

----------


## SternART

I've got a very recent GA "Delux" I might consider selling........to the right adoptive home of course.

----------


## kudzugypsy

you hold on to that one a little longer art....i'll be a hollarin' for ya!

----------


## Mandoborg

Art, Is your deluxe a blonde ? If so, i think you and John should work out a deal where you put both your mandolins in that car and turn the picture into postcards,posters,etc.! I already set that Malibu burst as my wallpaper, what a GREAT picture !

Jim Combra

----------


## pglasse

I spoke with John by phone yesterday. He is still definitely making mandolins -- many different models, including the Style B, as well as some of his newer designs you've seen here. His web sight is out of date and doesn't show the mandolins but he continues to do amazing, creative mandolin building. 

My Style B (#123) has been a joy to play for many years now. I thank John for building such a wonderful instrument for me to play. 

Paul Glasse

----------

Dan Krhla

----------


## SternART

WOW!! Hey Paul...good to read you here on the Cafe...How are you feelng these days? 

I'd like to hear you wail on my Flyer A model! Ever get out to the Left Coast? 
I don't recall you ever playing in the SF Bay Area?

----------


## mrkrishna

About a year and a half ago, I had to contact John in regards to a Grand Artist that I bought off him in '89. I talked him into doing an interview with me for #any one of the mando mags. It was never transcribed or published. I did the thing on spec,and there was no intrest from any of the publishers.Anyway,somewere among all my dat tapes in an hour and a half long interview with him. It was an amazing, frank interview (for me anyway) and I wish that there had been some interest. I polled about 20 or 30 of the big boys on this site asking them for questions that they thought were pertanent. I was surprised by the response (not in a good way, and I won't get into it) I talked to the administrator of this site about putting it here,and he said it was'nt a good idea, and was out of their scope. I was disapointed...Kerry K

----------


## phynie

Is it HUGE? Can you email it to some mando freaks who would like to see it? Sounds really cool! monteleone makes the sweetest sounding mandolin I have every heard (Don Stiernberg's GA) I, for one, would love to read an interview.

----------


## mike_c

i would be very imterested in hearing your interview. if you would mail me a dat copy or what ever you can.. i would be glad to pay you for your trouble ....i have a 2 part interview john did in a 1977 for Mandolin World News.. maybe we could trade and i could throw in some "boot"

----------


## french guy

I'm also completly fascinated by the Monteleone design and know not enough of his work . I would love to have some more pictures or interviews of this Geant .
I would love to know how many Radio-flyer F-style with dolphin holes he have build , this one is really my favorite since I've discovered a pic on his website and stay in my PC wallpaper since .
My mailbox is 200Mo free !!! jl-mando@voila.fr

Just for the pleasure of sharing , here a pic of a Monty

----------


## french guy

Here is my environment of work

----------


## Paul Hostetter

"Environment of work" more simply translated from French is desktop!

While we're showing off photos, here's one that's literally from his work environment: 



One sure thing that's better than looking at one of John's mandolins is playing one.

----------


## sunburst

Kerry, I remember your interview. 
As I recall, I sent you three or four potential questions. I'm dissapointed that it wasn't published and that you didn't find any interest. I'd like to hear it too.

----------


## SternART

Hey French Guy...that blonde is the Radio City prototype. The mando version of his Radio City guitars.
I first met & played it at my studio, as John had it with him for the Mandolin Symposium. Some serious 
design & decoration on this showpiece. Definitely a luthier presentation piece. I like the echoing of
detail, from the end of the fingerboard, to the pickguard, to the tailpiece, the stepped detailing is
a nice repeated touch. Very "jazzy" in a New Yawk kinda way. The "Radio City" after all!

----------


## sgarrity

Wasn't there a Monteleone thread a while back with a lot of pictures? I can't seem to find it anywhere. I love the traditional F5 design, but these Monteleones are quite possibly the pinnacle in mandolin design. So graceful and elegant. Truly works of art. Now if I could just find about an extra $25k.......

----------


## Lefty&French

> "Environment of work" more simply translated from French is desktop!


Paul : simply or not, it's not translated from french...  

P.S. You're welcome here on the FBMA message board.(F for french)
http://groups.msn.com/FBMA
(please, excuse my poor english)

----------


## Paul Hostetter

Hmm. Interesting. Desktop in French is usually "espace de travail " - so if "environment of work" wasn't translated from French, what language did it start in? I've never heard an anglophone call it that!

----------


## french guy

You're right Paul , desktop is more appropriate
but it's just to say that this Radio Flyer is my favorite
since a long time .

Hey SternART , how sounds this piece of art ?
Hey LeftPhil , nice to see you here , how is the Couflette ?

----------


## SternART

&lt;&lt;Hey SternART , how sounds this piece of art ?&gt;&gt;

Magnifique!!! Sounds, plays & feels as nice as it looks. 
I find the newer Monty's to be very sensitive to your touch,
infinitely variable depending on how you play it. From my
experience the ones with cast tailpieces are more percussive,
the floating ebony tailpieces more "harplike". Every note of
a chord rings out like a choir.

----------


## Lefty&French

Quote (Paul Hostetter @ Nov. 18 2005, 00:49) 
Hmm. Interesting. Desktop in French is usually "espace de travail " - so if "environment of work" wasn't translated from French, what language did it start in? I've never heard an anglophone call it that! 

Well, it's an english/french translation (Pc & OS Microsoft windows): Desktop = Bureau
Then, a second english/french translation (software ?): bureau = environment of work...
I've never heard a francophone here in France call it "espace de travail"!
Common mandolin madness (or should I say "passion") luckily/fortunately/successfully(?) help us to improve our foreign language(s). # 


--------------
"Bonjour chez vous"
 # # LeftPhil.

----------


## Paul Hostetter

Bureau makes more sense. I didn't make it up (though I would have suspected it) and got the "espace de travail" from the French-language section of a computer monitor setup manual. I love this stuff. The French Government Office of Linguistic Purity and Utter Correctness still seems upset about "weekend!" La plume de ma tante est sur l'espace de travail de mon oncle. Et cetera. 

Some real estate John Monteleone is familiar with:

----------


## Lefty&French

> The French Government Office of Linguistic Purity and Utter Correctness still seems upset about "weekend!" La plume de ma tante est sur l'espace de travail de mon oncle. Et cetera.


 Be careful when you speak french! "La plume...oncle."is very funny, but "risqué"  
John Monteleone visited us last spring in Burgundy. Informal meeting with luthiers Franck Cheval and Hervé Coufleau, and musicians Christian Seguret and Philippe Ochin (198...Monte owner). They all said he was very friendly and courteous.

----------


## mrkrishna

I won't give the tape away (but it would be so much easier than doing it myself...) Is there enough intrest from people on this site #for me to take the couple of days necessary to transcribe the whole thing, now THAT's the question.I would do this in a heartbeat, if Scott T told me he would make an exeption for it and let me post it right here on the cafe...Kerry...Sorry it took so long to get back to this thread. School, #clinical,tests, and an almost full time job....

----------


## Paul Hostetter

Well, transcribing it would be a full time job all by itself. I'd love to see it.

----------


## Monte37

Paul, Hey bro
I have played Paul's A Monte, and its as good a mandolin as I have heard. It makes the scroll just seem like a good strap holder. I stole that line, but you have to admit, the new builders are really making some good A models. John is still makin em good. Whats the wait now, 3 years?

Wow, that green Monte is awesome. It would take nerves to pull that one out in a crowd. ooh, I forgot, I need to use the money to buy a house. 

Boy, did I get lucky in the 70's to meet and and have some insight to buy a Monte.

Mr. Stern, don't I know you from CA? I am from the Bay Area.

----------


## SternART

RT
I'm in Benicia, been in the Bay Area mando scene since the 70's.
What does RT stand for?
Arthur

----------


## mrkrishna

Did I mention that he gos indepth on his constantly changing headstocks? He also plays piano EVERY day and ...

----------


## Monte37

Mr Stern,
RT..Richard Somers here buddy. Bay Area in the 70's..oh yeah we are on common ground. 
All the best, and happy holiday all you mandoliners.

----------


## Christian

> John Monteleone visited us last spring in Burgundy. Informal meeting with luthiers Franck Cheval and Hervé Coufleau, and musicians Christian Seguret and Philippe Ochin (198...Monte owner). They all said he was very friendly and courteous.


Unfortunately, Lefty, I was not amongst the lucky ones who met Monteleone during his last trip in France. I wish I had been. But Frank Cheval refretted my vintage Fern around the same time and Monteleone was kind enough to provide him with some adequate fretting wire for the job. 
Christian Séguret

----------


## Peter Hackman

> Arthur, that's the finest instrument photograph I've ever seen.


It puts the mando where it belongs, in the driver's seat.

----------


## Lefty&French

> Unfortunately, Lefty, I was not amongst the lucky ones who met Monteleone during his last trip in France. I wish I had been. But Frank Cheval refretted my vintage Fern around the same time and Monteleone was kind enough to provide him with some adequate fretting wire for the job. 
> Christian Séguret


"Désolé" Christian. I think I mixed up two informations Hervé gave me : Monteleone meeting / your "old Gibson" mandolin checking
(Désolé, Christian. J'ai mélangé deux informations que m'a données Hervé: la visite de John Monteleone et son examen de ta fameuse mandoline. Avant de l'ouvrir...)
Je te présente aussi mes très sincères condoléances,
Philippe.

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

> Monteleone makes the sweetest sounding mandolin I have every heard (Don Stiernberg's GA) #I, for one, would love to read an interview.


Don S's Monteleone sounds better (to me) on CD than it does in person. Don gets that sweet sound by close mic-ing and by using a 1.0 Dunlop nylon pick. In person, his mandolin is a little quiet and admittedly wonderful sounding, but not nearly as sweet.

I used to think I wanted a Monteleone until I heard his in person, and now I am happier with my li'l ol' Capek Old Era.   

(Not knocking John M's or Don S's marvelous work, just trying to clarify the difference between recorded tone and live tone.)

Daniel

----------


## mrkrishna

My Grand Artist,a totiseshell pick,and time... Thats all it takes for me.My axe is anything but quiet. If Ole'Don is useing a nylon pick,well,thats his business. Me, I would'nt do that if you payed me money...Kerry

----------


## kudzugypsy

dont forget don comes from the jethro school of playing - listen to jethro, thin pick, very smooth attack. very light touch - none of those mandos jethro ever played were known to blow you down - most of them sounded terrible - but oh, what beautiful music he could get out of them - just goes to show you can make good music on anything....well, a monte would be a lot nicer to make it on

----------


## SternART

All mandos are different, each an individual specimen. I too have played some GA's that had exquisite tone but were not necessarily loud instrements. That said, my F5 Monty was louder than Mike Marshall's Loar in a side by side comparison, both in and out of the studio..... with Mike playing them both. And my more recent examples are very articulate....open sounding with good volume, if you want to play them that way.... the Radio Flyer A model is like an Italian sports car, very sensitive to the touch from a whisper to very loud.....and very fast to respond...infinitely variable.

----------


## mrkrishna

Art, do you know if David actually looked in on that thread that is addressed to him? You are in contact with him occsionally right?  Kerry K

----------


## SternART

I suspect he looks in on the Cafe now & then, but I have no idea if he reads the message board.
He is probably too busy practicing....trying to master the mandolin, or writing new Dawg tunes.

----------


## mrkrishna

Anyone else with an opinion on the interview thing,or is this thread dead?...Kerry

----------


## Paul Hostetter

How many "Me too!"s do you need?

----------


## mrkrishna

Paul,for how long this is going to take me to transcribe(and I still don't know WHERE to post it), I am looking at maybe a weeks solid work. I need something more here Kerry

----------


## ledmandlin

Kerry, ...what about getting in touch with Charles Johnson. He's got that great Frets archived article on the KM-Dawgs and 1500s; maybe, he'd be willing to add the Monteleone interview. Otherwise, what are the chances of copying it to disc and telling all of us who are interested what you need for sending a copy?

----------


## Paul Kotapish

mrkrishna,

I used to transcribe interviews on regular basis, and although it is tedious work, it isn't nearly as big a job as you fear. Remember that normal conversation has lots of gaps and pauses, and even a modest typist can often do a fair job of keeping up with a slow talker.

If you are a moderately fast and accurate typist, it shouldn't take more than three or four hours to do the first draft of an hour-and-a-half interview, plus another run through the tapes to proof and verify the draft. That is a big time commitment, but certainly not a week's work. And if you get a clean transcription and edit it a bit to tighten it up, you will probably have a much better chance of getting the thing published somewhere.

----------


## ledmandlin

Kerry, I spoke with Charles and he's more than happy to include your article on his website. If the prospect of transcibing the interview is really too daunting, I'd be happy to take a crack at it. :Smile:

----------


## mike_c

now we're talkin... keep us posted..

----------


## mrkrishna

I can see the edge comming up fast,and I'm not sure I can stop in time...Kerry K...ssstttop pushing!!!

----------


## Mandoborg

After 10 years I was wondering, did this ' interview' ever surface or was it much groveling for nothing ??? I printed this one out a long time ago and the pages are so dirty and tattered I've read it so many times !! There's tons of information here if any one missed it.....

http://www.mandozine.com/media/CGOW/monteleone.html

Jim

https://www.facebook.com/jimmy.combra

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DUGTTuoRPs

----------

darylcrisp, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Glassweb

----------


## darylcrisp

> After 10 years I was wondering, did this ' interview' ever surface or was it much groveling for nothing ??? I printed this one out a long time ago and the pages are so dirty and tattered I've read it so many times !! There's tons of information here if any one missed it.....
> 
> http://www.mandozine.com/media/CGOW/monteleone.html
> 
> Jim
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/jimmy.combra
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DUGTTuoRPs


thanks for posting, i've never read this before-excellent read
d

----------


## Mandoborg

No problem Daryl. 

There's much to digest there.......... I've come back to it countless times and always take away something new...

----------


## Atlanta Mando Mike

He seems to be saying history has proved that red spruce is superior to Sitka. Anyone else catch that?

----------

DataNick

----------

